

Ask HN: What is your choice of payment gateway?  - suckerfish

I have a web app that I would like to commercialize at some point in the future. What should I look out for in payment gateway providers?
======
fdiotalevi
At the moment I'm using Paypal. The documentation is insufficient and code
samples (at least the Java one) are horrible, but it gives you the ability to
accept credit card payments (without requiring the user to sign up for a
Paypal account). Unfortunately that's not the case for Google Checkout, which
requires a google account.

My next step is Braintree <http://www.braintreepaymentsolutions.com/> Its API
is much better, and it's more flexible than Paypal. It has some fixed costs,
but nothing too bad if you are serious about your business.

